# New posts



## stevegtexas (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought this would be easy!

im wandering around trying to make a post to the new member page.... anyway, my name is steve from FT. WORTH Texas.... just ordered some Ooths online and am looking forward to the new hobby....

I started by having a mantis when i was a young guy... and then i found one again in the wild about 2 years ago and am working my way up into the hobby... just bought the book this sight talks about, "Praying Mantids" keeping aliens..... a pretty good bokk to start with.

If anyone ever has any "extra" neat species, let me know, Id be glad to give them a new home!

[email protected]


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Steve! Who did you buy the ooth from?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Steve from Texas, Looks like u got the fever! Welcome


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome. I moved your post to the introductions forum.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Steven !! You're in the right place!!


----------



## Ian (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Steve, welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey steve and welcome


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to see another Texan here. I was in Dallas - Forth Worth in 1991, but never get a chance to go there again eventhuogh Houston is just 4 hour drive.... well, far enough i guess!! Anyway, hope to see you more here, they are definately some species of praying mantis you can collect in the park there.


----------

